# fischereischein in bayern (hilfe)



## barney (31. Juli 2008)

Hi Ihr!​ 
ich hätte da mal ein paar fragen an euch alle:
ich wohne in bayern und mir ist bekannt das ich auch nur hier den schein machen kann...... nun ist meine frage, da ich beruflich seeeeehr gebunden bin, ob man eine art crashkurs machen kann um den schein in kürzerer zeit zu bekommen?
ich habe bei einigen gemeinden und vereinen bei mir in der gegend angefragt und die geben teilweise gar keine kurse weil zu wenig anwerber vorhanden sind...... 
ich habe einen lk gefunden der einen kurs gibt, allerdings samstags, ein tag der für mich schier unmöglich ist, da ich in der gastronomie arbeite.
nun würd ich noch gern wissen, wenn es keinen crashkurs gibt, was ich vermute, ob ihr irgendeinen verein oder lk wisst der die kurse mittwochs veranstaltet?​


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: fischereischein in bayern (hilfe)*

Wo in Bayern bist du denn?

Die Prüfung in Bayern ist zentral gestellt. Die nächste Prüfung in Bayern ist am 07. März 2009.


----------



## barney (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: fischereischein in bayern (hilfe)*

ich wohne im lk günzburg.
ich meinte die kurse.....die werden bei uns nicht angeboten


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: fischereischein in bayern (hilfe)*

Hallo barney,
ja es gibt Crash-Kurse... 2 Wochen durchgehend oder 4x Wochenende meine ich... 

Ansonsten ist es bei jedem Kurs anders.
Wir in der Gemeinde haben von Okt-Feb immer Mittwoch + Samstag.. um eben auch Leute die Samstags nicht immer können mit durchziehen zu können... 

Hier kriegst du die Adressen aller Kurse: 
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/13211/index.php

Einfach mal durchschauen und ggf. telefonisch abklappern...


----------



## barney (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: fischereischein in bayern (hilfe)*

aus welchem landkreis kommst du? mittwoch wäre schon ideal, da das mein einziger freier tag in der woche ist......


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: fischereischein in bayern (hilfe)*

steht unter meinem Bildchen  (Amberg-Sulzbach /  Opf).... aber ruf doch einfach mal anhand der Liste bei dir in der Ecke rum... die werden doch sicher auch welche Kurse anbieten die z.T. unter der Woche stattfinden...


----------



## barney (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: fischereischein in bayern (hilfe)*

das ist ja das problem..... ;-)
bin die bei mir in der nähe schon alle durch,
und versuchs jetzt schon bei welchen ca. 40 km weg von mir..... find das eh nicht ganz in ordnung das die gar keine kurse machen......


----------



## ½Mensch-½Tier (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: fischereischein in bayern (hilfe)*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo barney,
> ja es gibt Crash-Kurse... 2 Wochen durchgehend oder 4x Wochenende meine ich...


Also 2 Wochen dauert das ganze dann nun doch nicht bei den Wochenkursen.
Mindestens 30 Stunden sind ja Pflicht und die meisten Kurse haben so zwischen 40 und 50 Stunden

Letzes Jahr wars so, daß die Kurse (je nach Kurs) am Samstag, Sonntag oder Montag begonnen haben und am darauffolgenden Samstag beendet wurden. Also ungefähr 6x8 oder 8x6 Stunden.



barney schrieb:


> das ist ja das problem..... ;-)
> bin die bei mir in der nähe schon alle durch,
> und versuchs jetzt schon bei welchen ca. 40 km weg von mir..... find das eh nicht ganz in ordnung das die gar keine kurse machen......


Wirklich schon alle durch???

Wochenkurs:
*Gersthofen bei Augsburg • Termin noch unbekannt* (1-Wochen-Kurs) 
*Burkhard Zech*
Burkhard Zech, 86441 Zusmarshausen 
Telefon: 08291/9458 
E-mail: zech.b@online.de


Sonstige Kurse in Schwaben:
> > Hier klicken < <

Sonstige 1-Wochen-Kurse in Bayern
> > Hier Klicken < <


----------

